

The Deleted City - 650gb Data Visualisation of the lost Geocities - freakyfractal
http://deletedcity.net/

======
jordanlev
I don't understand -- is this visualization available on the site, or is the
site just an advertisement for some art installation somewhere (and if so,
where/when??)

------
unicornporn
I know I shouldn't be that kind of guy, but
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3090481> :)

Anyway, wonderful example of making art from data. I recommend
<http://www.generatorx.no/> and <http://rhizome.org/> if you'd like to indulge
in similar artyfacts.

------
endlessvoid94
Is this just an advertisement that Geocities was shut down? And that I can get
the dump on bittorrent?

------
tgrass
Could not watch the whole video for the bastardization of Beck.

~~~
tezmc
Let's face it though, no music quite conjures up the feeling of Geocities like
a terrible midi version of a beck song.

Should have included a few "under construction" GIFs too IMO.

